# Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte schon viel gelesen von den wohl am kampfstärksten Fischen der Welt, aber so richtig vorstellen konnte ich mir das nie.. Auch der Accurate-Drill-Simulator, den ich vor Jahren auf dem Norwegen-Treffen in Berlin ausprobieren durfte, konnte mich nicht auf das vorbereiten, was da auf mich zukam.

Naja, das war ja auch eher ein theoretisches Thema für mich, bis mich ein anderer Boardie anrief und mir seine neueste Idee schmackhaft machten. Er spielte schon lange mit dem Gedanken und hatte sich tief in das Thema eingearbeitet und im Netz informiert. Das Zielgebiet war klar. Rund um die Gegend der Revillagigedo-Inseln (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revillagigedo-Inseln) und auf Unterwasserbergen weiter westlich, sind die wohl besten Hot-Spots für Viele und Große. Nur, wie da hin kommen?

Von Mexico aus, gibt es keine Anbieter, die so weit raus fahren. Es sind immerhin 1.500 km und mehr, die die kürzeste Strecke vom Festland darstellt... auch der Fisch muss entsprechend gelagert werden können und auch an Land fehlen die Fischverarbeitungsbetriebe, die ohne die Kühlkette zu verletzen einem die Fischbox mit Thun-fillet in Sashimi Qualität liefern können. (Ich bin und bleibe Kochtopfangler :q)
Die Lösung war schnell gefunden. In San Diego (Kalifornien) gibt es eine "Long-Range" Flotte (rund 6 Schiffe), die sich auf das Gebiet im Winter spezialisiert haben. Warum nur im Winter ist schnell erklärt. Von Mai bis Anfang November ist die Gegend die Geburtsstätte von den Pazifischen Taifuns. Der Shimada Seamount wird nicht umsonst von den Seefahrern "Hurricane Bank" genannt und im Sommer gemieden...
Die Schiffe operieren auf einer Charter-basis und haben unterschiedliche Kapazitäten. D.h. ein Charter-Master (Firma / Privatperson) mieten das Schiff und entscheiden selbst wie viele Leute sich den Preis teilen. 

Wir haben uns für die American Angler (http://www.americananglersportfishing.com/) entschieden und für den 14-Tage Trip von Accurate im Januar 2018. Die AA hat eine max Kapazität von 32 Passagieren und bei diesem Trip war es auf 18 reduziert. Es muss schnell gebucht werden. Als wir uns im November 2016 entschieden haben, waren für den 2018er Trip nur noch 3 Plätze frei.

Natürlich wollte ich mich "vorbereiten" aber jegliche Anfrage, welches Gerät / Material man benötigt kam die Antwort, wir haben das best-mögliche Material an board, welches kostenlos geliehen werden kann. Verbrauchsmaterial wird auf Verbrauchsbasis zu Selbstkostenpreisen abgerechnet. (Im Endeffekt wurde mir nichts berechnet)

Dann wurden hald 3 Wochen Urlaub beim Chef beantragt und die Flüge gebucht.. 14 Tage angeln, 2 Tage für die Anreise, 3 Tage für die Rückreise und 2 Tage um den Jetlag zu überwinden.
Der Flug ging von FFM nach LA, von dort mit dem Mietwagen nach San Diego. In SD dann am Hafen im Motel übernachten um morgens um 5:00 Uhr pünktlich zur Abfahrt auf dem Schiff einzuchecken.

Die AA war schnell beladen und zum Sonnenaufgang konnten schon rund 20.000 lebende Sardinen in den Bait-Tanks gebunkert werden und die Fahrt konnte losgehen. Der Sturm der vergangen Tage verzog sich langsam, hat aber seine Nachwirkungen auf dem Pazifik hinterlassen. 2-3m Dünung erwarteten uns außerhalb des Hafens. Zum Glück hatten wir den Wind im Rücken und kamen gut voran. Immerhin 2.000km Fahrt lagen vor uns und 4 Tage und 5 Nächte waren dafür eingeplant. Eigentlich dachte ich, ich sei "seefest", aber das Schaukeln und Rollen belehrte mich eines Besseren. Zum Glück hatte ich diese „Reisepflaster“ sicherheitshalber eingepackt und sie wirkten gut. Mit einem Pflaster hinterm Ohr, hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mehr, den ganzen Trip.

Die Reisetage vergingen schnell. In den kurzen Pausen zwischen den 5 leckeren Mahlzeiten am Tag wurde Karten gespielt. Eine Variation von Schnautz, die sie „31, fold’em bitches“ nannten. Kein wirklich schwieriges Spiel aber sehr kurzweilig und man lernte sich kennen. Ansonsten wurde mir schnell klar, dass Cheggi und ich die einzigen waren, die keine eigenen Ausrüstung dabei hatten. Alle anderen waren eingefleischte Thun-Jäger, die teilweise schon seit über 10 Jahren diese Touren unternehmen. Entsprechend auch ihre Ausrüstung. Alles nur vom Feinsten, für jede Angelmethode ein dediziertes Set-Up und das auch noch redundant. Hauptsächlich Accurate, Penn International Rollen und Calstar Ruten. Ich schätze grob dass jeder mindesten 10-12 Sets dabei hatte und keines unter 2000$. Unser Chartermaster Gary, war ein guter Freund des Accurate Besitzers und war froh uns mit neuesten Accurate Rollen und feinsten Calstar Ruten auszurüsten. Er selber baut sich die Accurate Rollen um, „tuned“ sie auf „Yellowfin“ bezüglich Bremskraft, Gang-Umschaltung etc. Vorfächer waren auch kein Problem da Gary eine neue Methode entwickelt hat, Hollow-Spectra mit dem Mono Vorfach zu verbinden. Er als pensionierter Raketen-Techniker hat alle möglichen Verbindungen auf Testgeräten Belastungstests unterzogen und bewiesen, dass seine neue Methode die reißfesteste ist. Und es gibt nichts schöneres für Angel-Nerds, Rookies zu zeigen wie es geht :q
D.h. im Rahmen seines Lehr-Vortrages baute er ein Vorfach nach dem anderen für uns… mit dem Ergebnis, dass unsere Angel-Sets nach 4 Tagen komplett einsatzbereit waren, mit eingestellter Bremse, mit Fluor-Karbon und Haken.

Am Morgen des 5 Tages war es endlich soweit, wir hatten das Zielgebiet erreicht. Es herrschten Temperaturen von 27-35°C und das Wasser hatte gute 27° es konnte losgehen…
Es war „Flyline“ angesagt. D.h. eine Sardine wurde an einem Circle Hook befestigt und bei frei laufender Rolle dazu bewegt vom Schiff wegzuschwimmen. Kommt der Biss, 2-3 Sekunden laufen lassen und dann ganz langsam die Bremse kommen lassen, so dass der Circle Hook sauber im Mundwinkel sitzt. Gesagt getan, schwamm meine erste Sardine gegen den Horizont. Zusammen mit 18 anderen, das war ganz schön eng. Da alle nur auf einer Seite des Schiffs angeln konnten, stand man da Mann neben Mann, mit kaum 1m Abstand. Man musste höllisch aufpassen, da die Sardinen Kreuz und Quer schwammen und man immer sofort die Position wechseln musste, damit sich die Leinen nicht kreuzten. Keine 15min später wurde mir die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen, ich schob die Bremse etwas hoch und der Widerstand vergrößerte sich… ok Bremse hoch auf rund 10kg… es änderte sich nix… die Schnur wurde mit brachialer Gewalt von der Rolle gerissen… weiter hoch auf 20kg. Mit Schaudern schaute ich auf meine Rolle. Der Schnurumfang schrumpfte dahin, ohne dass ich den Fisch stoppen konnte. Sofort kam ein Deckhand vorbei und bat mich ihm die Angel zu geben. Keine 5 Sekunden später gab er sie mir zurück und sagte „Shark“… Naja, nach einer gefühlten halben Stunde Drillen und Fluchten hat sich das Vorfach an den scharfen Hai-Zähnen glücklicherweise durchgerieben und riss. 2 schöne Thunfische konnten gelandet werden, aber die Haie versauten uns diesen Spot. Entweder fing man einen Hai und musste ihn mühsam zum Schiff pumpen um dann das Vorfach am Haken abzuschneiden oder falls man durch die Haie durchkam und einen Thun am Haken hatte, fraßen die Haie ihn. Diverse angebissene oder gar nur noch Thuna-Köpfe wurden gelandet. Den Bissspuren nach, hatten wir es mit bis zu 4m großen Exemplaren zu tun. Gegen Mittag hat der Captain dann diesen Spot aufgegeben… we are getting „Sharked“

Beim Trollen, während des Spotwechsels konnten 3 schöne Wahoo verhaftet werden. Es waren immer 4er Teams, die sich abwechselten. 4 Schlepp-Angeln liefen während der Fahrt, kam es zum Biss war das nächste Team dran… 

Beim nächsten Spot waren zwar weniger Haie, aber diesmal hatten die Seevögel unsere Sardinen entdeckt. Sie nannten sie Booby Birds. Diese Weißbauchtölpel haben sich spezialisiert darauf unsere Köderfisch in 2-3m Wassertiefe zu klauen, indem sie in 20m Höhe ihre Flügel einklappten und wie ein Pfeil in das Wasser eintauchten. Leider hakten sie sich nur allzu oft und mussten an Bord geholt werden, damit der Cirkle Hook entfernt werden konnte. Mit einem kleinen Piercing im Schnabel konnten sie dann wieder fliegen. Leider habe ich auch an diesem Spot auch keinen Thun verhaften können. Mein Kumpel Cheggi ging auch leer aus. (Von Tölpeln mal abgesehen) Die anderen hatten mehr Glück und es wurden insgesamt rund 40 Yellowfin Thunfische gefangen. Sie waren allesamt von mittlerer Größe (100-150lbs) und es war keine „Cow“ dabei. Ein Yellowfin über 200lbs wird als „Cow“ bezeichnet und wegen genau diesen waren wir hier. Deswegen waren alle hier… einige teilweise schon sehr oft und nie erfolgreich… eine „Cow“ zu verhaften war der Traum aller an Board… 

Abends ging es dann daran Fliegende Fische zu keschern. Die Seitenleuchten sollten sie anlocken, was diese auch taten. Bei langsamer Fahrt standen die Deckhands an Deck mit ihren Keschern. Leider wurden nicht nur die Fliegenden Fische angelockt, sondern auch Delfine, die diese jagten. Die Quote sah ziemlich schlecht für uns aus… rund einer von 100 ging an uns, die anderen fraßen die Delfine.
Am nächsten Morgen sahen wir, dass die Delfine uns treu geblieben waren und wir durften feststellen, dass sie nicht nur Fliegende Fische liebten, sondern auch noch Sardinen. |gr: Kaum hatte man so eine blöde Sardine dazu bewegt ordentlich gerade vom Boot wegzuschwimmen, kam ein Delfin und klaute sie… 
Einige Sardinien wurden auch von Thunfischen genommen, so konnte auch Cheggi seinen ersten 150lbs Thun landen. Ich ging wieder leer aus. Erst nach zwei Spot-Wechseln konnten wir die Delfine abhängen, aber hier warteten andere Gegner…
Hornhechte von 1m Größe, die sie Needlefish nannten, stürzten sich auf die Köder. Die waren zwar schnell gelandet und wieder reingeworfen, aber ihre Messerscharfen Zähne ritzen das Vorfach und es musste gewechselt werden. Bei 5m Fluor-Karbon ein teurerer Spaß… hatte man Glück und die Hornies verschonten das Vorfach, schnappten sich so 80cm große Rainbow-Runner die Sardine. Sie galten als Junk-Fish und gingen wieder über Board. Cheggi konnte einen weiteren Tun verhaften, die Restlichen Angler waren bei so insgesamt 90 Fischen… nur ich hatte 7 Hornhechte und 5 Rainbow-Runner…
Abends hat mir dann Gary, der Chartermaster seine Rute gereicht. Wohl eher damit ich in den Genuß der allerneuesten Accurate Rolle komme und diese mal testen konnte. Es war ne Accurate Vaillant mit modifizierter Bremse… Mit der war es ein Leichtes den rund 100lbs schweren Fisch drillen und zu landen. Nach einem schönen 20min Drill mit guten Fluchten (bei rund 20kg Bremse) konnte ich meinen ersten Thun in den Händen halten. :vik:
Mittags am nächsten Tag wurde beschlossen die Haie, Boobys, Needlefish, Rainbow-Runner und Delfine zu verlassen, da mittlerweile rund 100 Tunas an Bord waren, aber keiner größer als 180lbs. Ziel war die Hurricane Bank rund 300km weiter draußen…

Die Hurricane Bank erreichten wir um 4 Uhr morgens. Bei widrigen Strömungsverhältnissen gibt es nur genau einen Spot an dem sich die Thunfische aufhalten. Und genau da ankerte schon die „Idependence“. Der Captain überprüfte zwar noch die anderen Spots, musste aber dann doch zurück zur „Indie“ und neben ihr ankern. Die Strömung ließ nix anderes zu. Die Tunas, die jetzt gefangen wurden waren deutlich größer und die ersten ü200er kamen an Board. Cheggi legte mit einem 150er und ich mit einem 185er zwei schöne Fische auf die Planken.
Der nächste Angeltag fing früh an. Um 3:00 Uhr waren die ersten Angler wach und jiggten „Skipjack“. Das sind kleine Tunas von rund 5kg die dann mit einem großen J-Hook im Rücken wieder schwimmen gelassen werden, in der Hoffnung, dass ein Großer zubeist… Cheggi und ich ließen es gemütlicher angehen und fingen so um 6:00 Uhr an… gegen 7:00 machte ich Frühstückspause und sah wie Cheggi sich abmühte. Der Fisch nahm fast die komplette Schnur von der Rolle. Nachdem wir schon die 1000m Backup-Rolle mit Boje fertiggemacht hatten, drehte der Fisch und Cheggi kam kaum nach im 2.en Gang die Schnur einzuholen… der Fisch tauchte unter dem Schiff durch und das Spiel begann von Neuem… wir wechselten uns beim Drill ab um die Kräfte einzuteilen. Nach ner gefühlten Stunde und zwei weiteren Seitenwechseln gewann Cheggi Oberhand und ich holte meine Kamera um das festzuhalten… Endlich war der Fisch in Gaffnähe.. Normalerweise reicht ein Gaff um einen kleineren Thun zu gaffen, ab so 100lbs nehmen sie zwei, ab 170 drei… aber es kamen 4 Deckhands mit Gaffs… die es mit Müh geschafft haben diesen Koloss an Bord zu heben… Da war er nun, dieser wunderschöne Fisch. 285lbs brachte er auf die Waage… ich habe kurz gerechnet.. rund 50 Kg feinstes Sashimi :q

Die Angeltage vergingen schnell auf der Hurricane Bank und es wurden insgesamt 143 Tunas (davon 8 Cows) gefangen, wobei keine schwerer war als die von Cheggi. Damit kassierte er einen Tagespreis in Form einer schönen Accurate Rolle und den ordentlichen Gesamt-Jackpot der Reise. Dann waren die insgesamt 6 Angeltage vorbei und die Heimfahrt musste angetreten werden. Leider „bergauf“ gegen den Wind, der immer mehr auffrischte. 4 ruppige Tage später waren wir wieder im Hafen von San Diego und konnten unseren im RSW bei -3 im Salzwasser gelagerten Fisch dem Processor übergeben, der ihn uns filetiert, vakuumverpackt und gefroren in Boxen a 50lbs am nächsten Morgen bereitstellte. Jeweils eine Box nahmen wir im Flugzeug mit, die anderen gingen per Fedex zu Freunden in die USA, die auch schon sehnsüchtig auf den Fisch warteten.

Ich habe meine Eindrücke auch in einem Video festgehalten, viel Spaß beim Schauen...:m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-JpVgS5U3I


----------



## Kotzi (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Danke für den Bericht!
Ein absoluter Traum, mal schauen ob sowas mal in meiner
Lebenszeit realisierbar ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Mensch Großer, das is ja Aktion pur! Danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Tolles Angelerlebnis!

Nicvht nur die Fische,
auch der Rutenwald an Board ist schon klasse!


----------



## Mittelhesse (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Vielen Dank für den geilen Bericht.
Nun die Frage aller Fragen.
Was kostet das inkl Flug usw.
Gruß Mittelhesse.


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Die Kosten sind nicht unerheblich und schwanken natürlich, je nachdem für welches Boot, welchen Trip, welche Flugverbindung / Klasse man nimmt.
Dazu kommen noch fish-processing mit rund 1$/ pfund Bruttogewicht des eingereichten Fisches, 10-20% des Trip-Preises als Trinkgeld, Hotel, Mietwagen und Essengehen bei der An- und Abreise.
Ich habe nicht genau nachgerechnet, aber so insgesamt rund 7500€ werden wohl draufgegangen sein für die 3 Wochen. Unter 5k€ ist es m.E. von Deutschland aus nicht zu realisieren, und kaum will man es etwas luxuriöser, landet man schnell bei 10k€ und mehr.


----------



## ralle (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Feiner Bericht, welcher einem das Fernweh ins Blut treibt !!


----------



## Sockeye (1. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> auch der Rutenwald an Board ist schon klasse!



Da kommt schon was zusammen 18 Paxe x 10 Sets sind 180 Ruten und Rollen... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass max 25% davon zum Einsatz gekommen sind...:q


----------



## Oyabun (1. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Ein schöner Bericht.

Dank dir :m


----------



## bacalo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Klasse, hat mir gut gefallen, danke für die Aufhellung#6.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Geiler Bericht, Danke#6


----------



## cohosalmon (4. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Danke fuer den tollen Bericht! Einfach eine andere Welt dieses Offshore-Fishing. Danke fuer's Mitnehmen!


----------



## aesche100 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Gelbflossen Thun vor Mexico*

Dankeschön für den Klasse Bericht.
Da sieht man wieder mal, welche Strapazen Angler für das Hobby auf sich nehmen. Alle Achtung und weiter so mit Leidenschaft. 
Dann stirbt unsere Passion niemals aus.!!


----------

